
Dispatches From Hubei: Deaths due to expansive care system in China - rsecora
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1005146/dispatches-from-hubei-two-weeks-between-life-and-death
======
rsecora
The article writes about the death of an acutely ill pregnant woman when
treatment stopped for lack of money. Sadly it was the day before the
government decided to pick up the costs of all coronavirus treatments. The
infection was spreading quickly due to a sum of factors. One of them, the
expansive access to care, then people goes home instead of being threated and
quarantined.

The woman in the article is also mentioned in another article that made the
front page on HN [1]

[1] [https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/reporters-
notebo...](https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/reporters-notebook-
life-and-death-in-a-wuhan-coronavirus-icu)

~~~
yorwba
I believe you mean "expensive", not "expansive".

~~~
rsecora
Right, but there is no way to edit the title once published.

